# gostava de te sentir ao pé de mim



## colifata

hola!
Alguien me puede decir que significa esta frase: "gostava de te sentir ao pe de mim"

MUITO OBRIGADO!!!!


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

colifata said:


> hola!
> Alguien me puede decir que significa esta frase: "gostava de te sentir ao pe de mim"
> 
> MUITO OBRIGADO!!!!




Significa algo así como: 'Me gustaba sentirte a mi lado'
Saludos.


----------



## colifata

Gracias Alexandra!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## okporip

Só faltou o acento na palavra "pé"...


----------



## colifata

creo que es "pe" sin acento...existe "pé"???

obrigada


----------



## dexterciyo

También podría tener el sentido de "me *gustaría* sentirte a mi lado". 

A la espera de confirmación.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

dexterciyo said:


> También podría tener el sentido de "me *gustaría* sentirte a mi lado".
> 
> A la espera de confirmación. [Falta contexto para saber si la acción está en pasado o es un deseo]
> 
> Saludos.


¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## colifata

Gracias a todos!!! aunque alguno sea un poco "malote", jajajjaja
Para Dexterciyo, el contexto es en pasado, bueno...o eso creo...
Gracias de nuevo!!!
saludos


----------



## vf2000

colifata said:


> creo que es "pe" sin acento...existe "pé"???
> obrigada


"pe" sem acento é a abreviação do estado de Pernambuco, em maiúsculas: PE.
Não conheço com outros significado.
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

colifata said:


> creo que es "pe" sin acento...existe "pé"???
> 
> obrigada



Sim, existe a palavra "pé", e é ela que faz parte da expressão "ao pé de". "Pe" é o nome da letra "P". 

Não custaria tanto olhar no dicionário antes.


----------



## colifata

Gracias a todos!
Puede ser "pe" abreviatura de "peu"...

obrigada!!!!


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

A expressão *“ao pé de” *significa “muito perto de; junto de”. Não conhecem a música _Estar ao pé de ti_? O refrão é:
Estar ao pé de ti
Ficar junto a ti
Ser parte de ti
Mas tudo o que tenho é tão pouco
Sem estares aqui
É fácil encontrar a letra e ouvir a música em Internet.
Os meus melhores cumprimentos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

colifata said:


> Gracias a todos!
> Puede ser "pe" abreviatura de "peu"...
> 
> obrigada!!!!


O que é "peu"? É uma palavra em português?


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Não encontrei a palavrar "peu" nos meus dicionários de português. Lamento não poder ajudar.


----------



## okporip

colifata said:


> Gracias a todos!
> Puede ser "pe" abreviatura de "peu"...
> 
> obrigada!!!!



Não, não pode. Primeiro, porque a expressão é "ao pé de"; segundo, porque "pe" não é abreviatura de "peu" (seja lá o que "peu" possa significar).


----------

